# Found 72.7 all by myself :)



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Have 61.5 Dish and moved my Dish 500 to 72.7

did a check switch and 1 shows 72, 2 is X and 3 is 61.5

message says I have fewer satellites and I saved, that should be ok right? I am awaiting program info screen to finish.

I get my locals in HD via antenna. I should be all set? I could only get 41 signal strength and I used TP 21. It was cool I first found Nimiq 82 and then I tightened the azimuth and moved it a bit to the left and BAM found 72

Thanks for your replies


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fewer satellites means you have lost something. Perhaps something you don't mind losing, but there is an orbital that was there before the check switch that is not there now. If all you want is 61.5 and 72.7 then you are fine. If you need 77 then you have more work to do.

BTW: When 72 was first uplinked I used an old Dish 500 to pick up both 61.5 and 72.5. Eventually I got the appropriate EA dish. If you need all three you may be able to aim your Dish 500 at 61.5 and 72.5 and reaim the "61.5" dish at 77.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

james- I am getting only 19 on TP 32 and a few others are low as well, the rest peak between 35-40. What the heck is the deal do ya know? I am gonna go eat dinner with my son and come back and tweak, I thought I read if you tested on TP 21 that was the way to peak the signal.

I am in Wisconsin


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

well, I tweaked and have 35-40 on all TP's now, man why such a low #?

Is it more like 70-80 on a mpeg 2 old legacy receiver?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The ViPs are calibrated to a different scale than the older MPEG2 Legacy receivers.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

So 35-40 is acceptable?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ehren said:


> So 35-40 is acceptable?


Wait for heavy clouds and rainy day - then you'll us .


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

fuss? muss?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ehren said:


> So 35-40 is acceptable?


Currently: 1=45, 3=37, 5=39, 6=44, 7=37, 9=45, 11=36, 13=45, 15=37, 16=35, 17=42, 19=37, 21=43, 22=55, 23=37, 25=43, 27=39, 28=36, 29=45, 31=38, 32=37

This is 72.7 on my ViP 622 and the EA Dish 1000.4. I wouldn't bother tweaking your setup unless you notice problems with reception (such as on heavy overcast days). There is a good chance mine could use some tweaking too!


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

James Long said:


> Currently: 1=45, 3=37, 5=39, 6=44, 7=37, 9=45, 11=36, 13=45, 15=37, 16=35, 17=42, 19=37, 21=43, 22=55, 23=37, 25=43, 27=39, 28=36, 29=45, 31=38, 32=37
> 
> Thanks for the chart. I always figured I needed to tweak my single dish aimed at 72.7 but looks like my readings are 25-30% higher. Since it's on my roof I'll leave it be. One day over the winter I swung my 24" dish I had been using for 61.5 slightly west just to see if I could get 72.7 and the new HD channels. 129 useless here. BTW: I still get 61.5 from an original dish 300 I set up back in '98 to get my locals when E* started carrying the first ten.
> 
> ...


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

here we go

tp 1 48
tp 3 40
tp5 40
tp6 43
tp7 41
tp9 45
tp11 39
tp13 44
tp15 39
tp16 35
tp17 45
tp19 40
tp21 44
tp22 51
tp23 38
tp25 43
tp27 37
tp28 32
tp29 41
tp31 37
tp32 35


----------



## PEARLTONE (May 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Fewer satellites means you have lost something. Perhaps something you don't mind losing, but there is an orbital that was there before the check switch that is not there now. If all you want is 61.5 and 72.7 then you are fine. If you need 77 then you have more work to do.
> 
> BTW: When 72 was first uplinked I used an old Dish 500 to pick up both 61.5 and 72.5. Eventually I got the appropriate EA dish. If you need all three you may be able to aim your Dish 500 at 61.5 and 72.5 and reaim the "61.5" dish at 77.


now hooking this to an existing DP34 what sats go to what port?

thanks


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

PEARLTONE said:


> now hooking this to an existing DP34 what sats go to what port?
> 
> thanks


Don't think it makes any difference. 
My setup:
DPP33
port 1. 72.7
port 2. 61.5
Port 3. 110


----------



## m_roulston (Jun 27, 2008)

I currently have 3 dishes due to los issues --- one is pointed at 61.5, the second is pointed at 110, and the third is pointed at 119. Again, due to los issues, I was told that I could not be moved onto the Western Arc so I am missing out on the new HD channels.

Last night, I downloaded an app -- Satellite Finder -- for my Android phone that will help me find and set the correct coordinates for different satellites. Based on this thread, I was thinking about trying to adjust one or two of my dishes to 72.7 and 77 but was wondering if I would need any tools besides the app to make the changes. By the sounds of things, my receiver should automatically note the new satellites (perhaps after doing a check switch?).

Thanks for any insight that can be provided!


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

m_roulston said:


> I currently have 3 dishes due to los issues --- one is pointed at 61.5, the second is pointed at 110, and the third is pointed at 119. Again, due to los issues, I was told that I could not be moved onto the Western Arc so I am missing out on the new HD channels.
> 
> Last night, I downloaded an app -- Satellite Finder -- for my Android phone that will help me find and set the correct coordinates for different satellites. Based on this thread, I was thinking about trying to adjust one or two of my dishes to 72.7 and 77 but was wondering if I would need any tools besides the app to make the changes. By the sounds of things, my receiver should automatically note the new satellites (perhaps after doing a check switch?).
> 
> Thanks for any insight that can be provided!


You would only need 77 if your HD locals are there. If you get LOS to 61.5 you should be able to get 72.7. This would give you all the national HD channels including the new ones. Use the third dish to fill in missing locals if they're not on either 61.5 or 72.7. I use 3 to get 61.5, 72.7 & 110 into a DPP33 switch. Really don't need 110 as DC HD locals are on 61.5. May eliminate it in the future.


----------

